# Review sport bleue 38mm



## Argeuh (16 Mai 2015)

J'en ai finalement reçu une - mais toujours pas celle que j'attends, donc je vais faire un petit resumé de mes impressions au bout de 24h.









*La montre*
Dans l'attente d'une sport 42mm black, j'ai reçu une sport bleue 38mm.
Autant le dire tout de suite: 38mm, c'est petit. Très petit pour un écran tactile. Le but c'est quand même de voir où l'on appuie lorsque l'on met son doigt sur l'écran. Et avec cette taille d'écran ça devient vite frustrant. 
Pour info j'ai un poignet de 185cm.
Donc plutôt déçu sur ce point, pour moi la 38mm contentera surtout les femmes, ou les hommes avec des poignets de 165 maximum.
Aucun problème de construction ou de finition, tout est propre, le bracelet glisse bien si vous voulez le changer - étape indispensable pour moi car je ne pouvais pas fermer le S/M, mais un M/L est également fourni.

*A quoi ça sert?*
La Watch d'apple est, de maniere basique, le relai de votre iPhone à votre poignet. 
Mais un iPhone qui n'a pas besoin que l'on tape son code ou que l'on pose son doigt pour le déverrouiller, un iPhone qui n'a pas besoin d'être branché sur secteur pour que "Dis Siri" fonctionne, ou encore un iPhone avec lequel on ne rate plus un appel ou une notification grace au 'tapotement' qu'il effectue sur votre poignet.
J'ai distingué 4 usages principaux pour moi:
- accès rapide aux notifications diverses
- usage en tant que montre de sport/cardio
- guidage en voiture/à pieds
- composition de messages parlés ou sms avec Siri

*L'autonomie*
Point crucial si il en est.
Le premier jour, elle était à 100% à 15h. A 23h elle était à 60% avec 1h de footing, et un usage intensif de toutes les fonctions - normal, la découverte du premier jour.
Aujourdhui, 100% à 9h du matin. J'ai eu une formation de 1h à l'Apple Store pour me familiariser avec la montre, donc je l'ai utilisée quasi non stop. Elle était à 87% à midi après cette formation, il est maintenant 19h, j'ai joué sur la montre (oui c'est possible!), je m'en suis servi en guidage à pieds, et il me reste 60% de batterie.
Il est donc largement possible de tenir une journée complète (8h/23h) avec une 38mm.
De plus, elle charge vite.

*L'écran*
Superbe.
Rien à dire, la définition est assez fine pour ne pas distinguer les pixels, la luminosité est très bonne même en plein soleil. Le fait de pouvoir changer la couleur de l'affichage est un plus à mon goût.

*Usage en running*
J'ai voulu voir si cette montre pouvait remplacer ma montre cardio fréquencemètre Polar RCX5 (payée le meme prix que la Watch).
La réponse est....oui et non.
OUI car le cardio est extrêmement précis, j'avais les mêmes mesures que la Polar à 1-2 battements près. Le fait d'être libéré de la ceinture autour du torse est vraiment un plus. Quand vous courez de nuit, le fait que ce ne soit pas un écran passif ne vous oblige pas à allumer la lumière de l'écran pour être en mesure de le lire. Le GPS est très précis si vous courez avec le telephone, moins sans...
NON car le cardio ne calcule votre rythme cardiaque que toutes les 30 secondes environ, donc au moment où l'on regarde la montre la mesure peut déjà avoir 20 secondes et vous êtes a 15 pulsations de plus. Ajoutez à cela que la montre n'est pas allumée constamment mais seulement quand vous la dirigez vers votre poignet, on ne peut pas juste donner un rapide coup d'oeil en 1/2s. Petite frustration également, le fait que l'on ne puisse afficher que 3 informations maximum sur l'écran en sachant que l'heure fait forcement partie des 3, et que de base sans chercher dans les options c'est 2 infos qui sont affichées seulement. Mon Polar en affiche 4, et c'est configurable.

*App Activité*
L'app avec les 3 cercles qu'il faut tenter de remplir dans la journée: un pour les calories, l'autre 30min d'activité et le dernier se lever quelques minutes toutes les heures 12x par jour.
Plutôt gadget. On desactive vite le rappel toutes les heures, surtout que c'est au meme moment pour tout le monde donc si tout le monde est équipé dans un bureau ca fait un peu armée de zombie 

*Les notifications*
Attention, on peut vite se laisser dépasser et crouler sous le nombre de notifications.
A savoir que la montre est 'court circuitée' si votre iPhone a l'écran allumé, tout apparaitra sur le téléphone. 
De même, lorsque vous portez la montre, le telephone ne sonne pas et ne vibre pas - logique, mais ca méritait d'être dit.
Lors de la reception d'une notification, la montre 'tapote' votre poignet - plus ou moins fort, tout se règle - et bip- ou pas.
Si vous tournez la montre vers vous, la notification va apparaitre et très rapidement afficher la notification en question. On peut choisir d'y répondre, ou de traiter plus tard. Toutes les notifications non traitées s'afficheront, comme sur un iPhone, dans la liste que l'on déroule avec un swap haut/bas sur l'écran.
A noter qu'un petit point rouge en haut de l'écran indique que des notifications sont en attente.
Si vous ne tournez pas la montre vers vous, la notification est ignorée et elle se met avec les autres en attente dans le centre de notification.


*Guidage GPS à pied*
On peut demander à Siri de lancer un itinéraire - si toutefois il comprend, soit lancer l'itinéraire sur le téléphone et ensuite se laisser guider par la montre.
Quelques vibrations ( 3ou 4?) pour tourner à gauche, et 234 12 ( mais pourquoi tant de haine?!?) pour tourner à droite.
Si l'on regarde la montre, on a le choix entre deux vues:

Une flêche et la distance restante:




Le plan:




Apres, on est tributaire de la précision du GPS de l'iPhone.
Il suffit de passer dans une rue abritée, sous des échafaudages avec travaux par exemple, et elle perd un peu la boule et se met à vibrer dans tous les sens.


*Siri*
Du bon et du moins bon.
Comprend des fois très bien, des fois pas du tout.
Sur un message aussi basique que 'du the ou du cafe?' il écrit 'Duthée ou du cafe'. Pénible, surtout qu'on ne peut pas modifier un message dicté avec Siri, il faut tout refaire.
Il peut aussi lancer vos alarmes, comptes à rebours, c'est très pratique.

*Sécurité/Sauvegarde *
Lors de la configuration de la montre, je recommande la creation d'un code de déverrouillage de la montre. 
Dès qu'elle perd le contact avec votre peau (vol, perte, mise en charge de la montre, etc), elle demandera ce code au prochain contact avec la peau pour fonctionner à nouveau.
La sauvegarde de la montre et de ses paramètres se fait via iCloud. Elle est automatisée puisque se realise en meme temps que la sauvegarde de l'iPhone.
Une sauvegarde automatique se fera si l'on désapparie la montre de l'iPhone. A savoir que c'est une montre par iPhone, pas plus.

*Commentaires*
Je n'ai pas encore testé les appels voix avec la montre donc je ne peux pas me prononcer sur la qualité du son.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

Argeuh a dit:


> J'en ai finalement reçu une - mais toujours pas celle que j'attends, donc je vais faire un petit resumé de mes impressions au bout de 24h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, je pense que personne n'avait lu les 1000 tests sur le net...


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (16 Mai 2015)

Merci de ce retour très détaillé !

Petite déception en ce qui me concerne à propos de ça :
"La montre est 'court circuitée' si votre iPhone a l'écran allumé, tout apparaîtra sur le téléphone. 
De même, lorsque vous portez la montre, le téléphone ne sonne pas et ne vibre pas"

Ce choix est dommage car c'est pratique lorsqu'on est en train de lire quelque chose sur l'écran, de jeter un oeil vite fait sur une notification qui arrive sur le montre, de même au volant si l'iPhone fait de la navigation, de pouvoir consulter les notifications sur la montre.
Bon ça ne m'empêchera pas de la prendre, mais dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas laissé le choix à l'utilisateur !  
(signons une pétition !!!    )


----------



## KevX94 (16 Mai 2015)

Merci pour cet avis Argeuh c'est cool d'avoir un retour de chacuns car on a pas forcement le meme avis ou ressentit [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

L0uis-Cl@ude a dit:


> "La montre est 'court circuitée' si votre iPhone a l'écran allumé, tout apparaîtra sur le téléphone.
> De même, lorsque vous portez la montre, le téléphone ne sonne pas et ne vibre pas"


C'est vrai que moi aussi j'aimerais que du coup mon iPhone ne fasse plus du tout de bruit, histoire d'être un minimum discret comme ça (c'est en partie pour ça que je l'ai acheté aussi).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

L0uis-Cl@ude a dit:


> Merci de ce retour très détaillé !
> 
> Petite déception en ce qui me concerne à propos de ça :
> "La montre est 'court circuitée' si votre iPhone a l'écran allumé, tout apparaîtra sur le téléphone.
> ...



Je pense que c'est assez malin au quotidien... Déjà, quand mon iPhone sonne en même temps que mon iPad et mon Mac pour un appel ou un sms, c'est fatigant... Du coup le fait de tout court-circuiter grâce à la montre permet de vraiment respirer... 
Ca peut être pratique de sonner de partout, mais c'est vite fatigant...

De même, lorsque tu as le téléphone dans les mains, qu'une notification s'affiche, c'est toujours mieux de ne pas avoir en plus à la valider sur la monte alors que tu l'a vu s'afficher sur l'écran...


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (16 Mai 2015)

C'est pour ça Moumou92 que je disais que donner le choix à l'utilisateur aurait du sens , chacun y trouverait son compte 
Les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

L0uis-Cl@ude a dit:


> C'est pour ça que donner le choix à l'utilisateur aurait du sens , chacun y trouverait son compte


Je ne suis pas trop d'accord... Apple protège l'utilisateur de ses mauvais choix et mauvais goûts... C'est en s'imposant qu'apple est ce qu'il est aujourd'hui: une marque sans compromis... C'est ce qui le différencie de Samsung qui laisse le choix a l'utilisateur et qui du coup n'a ni personnalité ni âme... Samsung fait des montres carrées, des rondes, sur Android wear, tiezen etc.. Bref Apple sais choisir et assume ses choix au moins...


----------



## Argeuh (16 Mai 2015)

De rien Moumou92.
Ça fait plaisir de te faire plaisir.
Tu as le choix de ne pas lire aussi.

@fousfous: dans quelle situation ton iPhone fait du bruit? Je n'ai pas saisi.


----------



## newone (16 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Merci, je pense que personne n'avait lu les 1000 tests sur le net...



Nan t'es sérieux là ?
Moi je trouve ce test super cool, et vraiment intéressant.

Par contre, je ne pense pas que tu verra une grande différence entre le 38 et le 42, dans les 2 cas l'écran est petit et c'est un coup à prendre.

Sinon je trouve que la 38 va très bien sur ton poignet, j'ai peur que la 42 fasse trop mastoc, mais ça c'est une question de gout.


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Argeuh a dit:


> @fousfous: dans quelle situation ton iPhone fait du bruit? Je n'ai pas saisi.


Bah quand il vibre


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

newone a dit:


> Par contre, je ne pense pas que tu verra une grande différence entre le 38 et le 42, dans les 2 cas l'écran est petit et c'est un coup à prendre.


A l'Apple store, j'ai testé les 2, et même si on ne parle que de 4mm, la différence est énorme...


----------



## Argeuh (16 Mai 2015)

newone a dit:


> Nan t'es sérieux là ?
> Moi je trouve ce test super cool, et vraiment intéressant.
> 
> Par contre, je ne pense pas que tu verra une grande différence entre le 38 et le 42, dans les 2 cas l'écran est petit et c'est un coup à prendre.
> ...



J'ai essayé les deux en magasin et je préfère vraiment la 42 
J'aime bien les grosses montres en général, et même la 42 est un poil petite.
L'autonomie est censée être meilleure sur la 42mm, alors tant qu'a faire...meme si je termine cette journée avec 55% de batterie restante.


----------



## adixya (16 Mai 2015)

Merci pour ce retour très intéressant et bien concis et bien présenté qui plus est.


----------



## Macounette (13 Janvier 2016)

Tiens, je découvre tout juste ce test ! Merci la "réorg" des forums ! 
Merci Argeuh pour ce retour très détaillé, très intéressant ! C'est dingue comme je m'y retrouve sur pas mal de points... à quelques nuances près. J'ai une AW Sport 42 mm (poignet 165 mm).


----------

